# Static over Bluetooth phone when car is hot.



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

So I have been fighting this issue for the last 3 years with this car. The dealer could not figure it out. When the car sits outside in the heat. Whenever you connect the phone via bluetooth and try to make a phone call. 1. It will just lock up and freeze. If this does not happen and you are able to make a phone call. All you hear is static and you can barely hear the person talking. It sounds like somebody has their phone out the window going 90 MPH. After about 20 minutes when the car is cool inside it resolves itself. The dealer did replace what they called the "Bluetooth module" after we had it in about 5 different times and They could never duplicate it. Yet I could duplicate it pretty easily and even recorded what was happening. So long story short our extended warranty is over and the wife is getting irratated with this. Any suggestions. The only thing I can think of, and I'm not sure what is in side the plastic compartment by the headliner and rear view mirror, is their a microphone or some other type of module up there? I thought what ever is going on may be inside there and the sun baking on the car all day causes it to mess up but the dealer said there was nothing up there that would cause the issue.

14 w/mylink


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Are you running stock headlights/DRLs? Any LEDs or other aftermarket lighting in the car? 

I’ve heard sometimes these can cause static on the radio, possibly phone...


----------



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

Nope all stock, It only happens on the phone over Bluetooth and only the person on the receiving end of the car can tell something is wrong, and only happens if the car bakes in the sun all day.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

What year? What trim level? What kind of radio? (Basic green screen or color?)


----------



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

Sorry fixed added that info. 14 Mylink


----------

